# LATEST WTF @ the gym



## Flex (Nov 15, 2004)

Older women are RUTHless! WTF 

alright, so i'm doing legs tonite, i hop on the hacksquat. I'm bangin' my head a little to get fired up (obviously right about to do a set), when this chick comes up to me, stand RIGHT next to me as i sit on the machine, and says "WOW, you're focused huh". I nod to get her away, and am now kinda pissed cuz she interupted me.

A short history of this chick....
She's a BB chick. LIke a real BB chick that competes and what not. She is like 5'3, and has THEE biggest boobs i've EVER seen. they are SO big its ridiculous, and makes her look quite foolish. even though she's serious about BB, i always see her talking to guys and shit, which i assume is flirting. The last few times i've seen her there she approaches me in the middle of my wo's and i try to tell her to fuck off, politely of course. 

So back to tonite. I finish my set, and of course she's standing around waiting for me to talk to her. so i lower my headphones, but leave them on, hoping she gets the hint. she starts smalltalking, and asks me if i could stretch with her later. I'm thikning to myself, WTF  Why do you need someone to stretch??? So i politely decline and give some poor excuses, but she keeps on insisting. So i'm like "ya whatever". 

I finish my workout, and go ride the bike. she comes up to me on the bike and says "how long you doing this for, i'll come back when your done". I'm now thinking to myself, WTF? Why do you need someone to stretch???????

So i FINALLY amuse her, (after i tried to sneak outta the gym when i was done), and she LITERALLY has me hold her heel and push it over her shoulder. We mine as well have been banging standing up.

We finish after i don't tghink i've ever felt more awkward in my life, she makes small talk, and i BOUNCE outta there asap. 

This wouldn't be weird had i not already banged a former employee/MILF that worked there that practically raped me until i agreed to fool around with her.

WHAT THE FUCK, Older ladies???


----------



## gr81 (Nov 15, 2004)

you love it, admit it! lol


----------



## Flex (Nov 15, 2004)

GLAD you saw this, bro haha. I wanted your opinion, mos def  

To be honest, no, i didn't like it. I felt like a fuckin' fool when i was holding her foot over her shoulder. I look over and people are staring at me like WTF haha.

Leave me alone, bitch. Granted, i'm one of the baddest motherfuckers of all time. I'm one of the greatest singers, and one of the best lookin' bodybuilders you ever seen. HOld my protein shake, BIIIIIIITCH.

WTF  
you remember that story i told you 'bout the milf over the summer, right? these chicks are COOOLD BLOOOOOOOODEEEED. they take shit by FORCE, know what i mean


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> these chicks are COOOLD BLOOOOOOOODEEEED. they take shit by FORCE, know what i mean



You say that likes it's a bad thing...


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

Flex, where the hell do you lift? You must have all the fuckups in your part of the state. 

But MILFs are good.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

uh, what do you consider "older"?


----------



## Flex (Nov 15, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You say that likes it's a bad thing...



no, but GODDAMN. i'll LET you fuck me AFTER i w.o. if your lucky  

Personally i just HATE the fuckin' scumbag guys who try to pick up all the chicks there, and same goes for the hoebags that try to pick up all the dudes


----------



## Flex (Nov 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Flex, where the hell do you lift? You must have all the fuckups in your part of the state.
> 
> But MILFs are good.



Manchester, bro.

I LOOOOVE milfs


----------



## Flex (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> uh, what do you consider "older"?



well, when i say "older", i usually just refer to chicks older than myself (23).

In the gym "whores" case, the MILF was 29 or 30, and this chick i have no idea what her age is, i'd guess around 30, give or take 5 years each way


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2004)

I would have told her we'd talk when I was done with my workout and then.. BAM! told her we can stretch back at my place.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2004)

OK, I've got my "WTF @ the gym" and I workout at home!

I'm doing BB curls.  I'm on my third set and really into it.  I've got Luciano Pavoratti singing Caruso and all of a sudden I hear my wife yell, "Hey, babe!" right next to my ear.  I just about dropped the bar.  It turns out that she just discovered triceps push-ups...


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

Flex you're crazy for turning her obvious opportunity down.

I have been with 2 women in their 30's when I was 21 & 23yrs old & they were probably 2 of the best I've ever been with.

But she's obviously giving out plain signals.

I would take her up on her offer.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 15, 2004)

MILFs are great. Seems like she banged all the dudes at your gym and now your the fresh meat.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 15, 2004)

Flex rolling thru here like he didn't already tap dat ...


----------



## Flex (Nov 16, 2004)

"Excuse me, Miss. Uh yaaaa, can you hold my balls while i finish my last set of upright rows, please? Thanks, appreciate it"


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, as an "older woman" in the gym, I too can appreciate the young male body.  Sure I am close enough to be their mom, which makes me feel even more wierd.  So I just look but I try not to make it obvious.  However, I did date a 21 year old when I was 30.....that was awkward because the maturity levels were just so far apart.  


I would definitly stay away from her, you never know what diseases she may be carrying.  Oh, and it is true what they say about women over 30.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 16, 2004)

she sounds like a dumb beeyotch, no question. oh and I feel ya to tha fullest about people who try and pick up dates at the gym..... Listen all you jackasses, save it for later or outside, or somewhere thats not next to me. The gym is supposed to be a sacred place fill with intense zen-like focus, not a skin bar or meat market that people go to floss. Thats what the beach is for. just stop it


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeanie



> Okay, as an "older woman" in the gym, I too can appreciate the young male body. Sure I am close enough to be their mom, which makes me feel even more wierd. So I just look but I try not to make it obvious. However, I did date a 21 year old when I was 30.....that was awkward because the maturity levels were just so far apart.



That would be generalizing saying that all 20yr male's are immature.

It really depends on the individual. When I was 21yrs old I had a 7 month relationship with my college professor before she was offered a dream job at NYU which I was cool with. 

& when I was 23yrs old I dated my 36yr old divorced boss. She was amazing & I learned a lot from her. I was with her for about 5 or 6 months but her husband moved back to town & wanted to try to salvage an already what was supposed to be finished marriage.

Which was fine I wasn't going to stand in the way of someone trying to save their marriage.

But we got along great for a long time. Dinners, concerts, movies, going for drinks with each woman & it was all good.

I knew how to treat a woman with respect & like a lady at a young age. 




> I would definitly stay away from her, you never know what diseases she may be carrying. Oh, and it is true what they say about women over 30.



As for STD's you are right about this, but I always say just throw on your rain coat & enjoy

Just as long as there are no other visible skin problems on her mouth or down south.


----------



## Flex (Nov 16, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> The gym is supposed to be a sacred place fill with intense zen-like focus, not a skin bar or meat market that people go to floss. Thats what the beach is for. just stop it



HELL YA


----------



## Flex (Nov 16, 2004)

as for the STD's...

why would you just hafta watch out for older chicks? 

I'm willing to bet that college chicks are JUST as bad as older chicks


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, as an "older woman" in the gym, I too can appreciate the young male body.  Sure I am close enough to be their mom, which makes me feel even more wierd.  So I just look but I try not to make it obvious.  However, I did date a 21 year old when I was 30.....that was awkward because the maturity levels were just so far apart.


Come on!  He couldn't have been *that* much more mature at 21!


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

Flex



> I'm willing to bet that college chicks are JUST as bad as older chicks



Well I saw the latest stats, 1 in 4 girls or was it 1 in 4 college students in general on a college campus have an STD & don't even know it.


I also just saw on the news that Cervical Cancer is caused by HPV or warts on the inside.

There are apparently many different breeds of HPV.

& there is a newly developed vaccine that will prevent this & also in men as well.

But some individuals may have to go for 2 or 3 shots of it before they are totally safe.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> HOld my protein shake, BIIIIIIITCH.


----------



## SugarDaddy (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL...normally I would have said go for it, but if she has been chasing after so many guys, then she obviously gets around and just isn't worth the 4 hours of fun.  Now, if you have seen her before, and she normally ignores guys there, then go for stretches back at her place.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

SugarDaddy



> LOL...normally I would have said go for it, but if she has been chasing
> after so many guys, then she obviously gets around and just isn't worth
> the 4 hours of fun.  Now, if you have seen her before, and she normally
> ignores guys there, then go for stretches back at her place.



Just b/c she's been around doesn't mean she has something automatically.

I dated someone who had about 20 partners before me & she was only 23yrs old.

I was with her exclusively for a year but she just couldn't stay away from her old habits.

So I bolted.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> as for the STD's...
> 
> why would you just hafta watch out for older chicks?
> 
> I'm willing to bet that college chicks are JUST as bad as older chicks


 
O yes they are


----------



## LAM (Nov 16, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> as for the STD's...
> 
> why would you just hafta watch out for older chicks?
> 
> I'm willing to bet that college chicks are JUST as bad as older chicks



actually older woman would be more likely to catch an STD earlier than a younger woman due to fact that they carry their own medical coverage and the increased frequency of medical exams.   I younger woman would be far less inclined to go get "checked out" knowing that daddy might get a bill...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey there Flex.

You have on occasion referred to me as a MILF even though I am not a mom, but that's cool , you are cute and I am flattered.... anyway this woman is weird if you ask me, I would NEVER hit on a very young man no matter how adorable he was.  Very yucky and just as bad as a 30 year old man hitting on an 17 year old girl, makes them look silly.
If I were you, I would IGNORE her, she is more than a little strange..... if she bothers you again tell her I will kick her tush!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2004)

Big piece of data left out ... is she a 10 or an 8?
If she's a 10 then do a hit & run ... just wear a full body condum.
If she's not at least an 8 then send her back down to the minors.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 16, 2004)

LMAO!!!

Flex was banging her.  Admit it dude.  

Manchester Bally's?


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

MILF just doesn't have to automatically mean that the woman is a Mom.

It's more of an age thing for younger guys.

There's what I call a young MILF between 30-40yrs old & then a mature MILF between 40-50yrs old


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Jeanie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never generalized that men were more immature.  I was specifically speaking of our relationship.  


Oh, real funny Max! (or is it Mino)


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeanie



> I never generalized that men were more immature. I was specifically speaking of our relationship.



Oh my bad. It sounded like you were saying all young guys were immature.

If not, that's cool


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2004)

30 is not old.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=undefined#


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2004)

30 is not old.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=undefined#


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 30 is not old.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=undefined#


Nope, its just the beginning!  I wouldn't go back to 21 for anything.....well, maybe a nice sum of money


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2004)

30 is old.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

shit I'll be three O next may.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 17, 2004)

30 is young man what are you guys talking about.

Look at all the pro bodybuilders the youngest guy there this year was 30yrs old.

& many of the professional athletes are in their 30's.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

I agree, 30 is not old at all


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

30 is NOT old. 
and Johnny, it's not old for "normal" people, too, ya know...


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 17, 2004)

Flex



> 30 is NOT old.
> and Johnny, it's not old for "normal" people, too, ya know...



I know, you took it out of context.

I was just proving the point that many ppl in their 30's even normal ppl are still very young in what they can do.


----------



## KarlW (Nov 25, 2004)

A guy today was using several machines / bars at the same time by using them like a kind of circuit, except he had normal rests between sets and eventually went quite heavy. He was doing t-bar rows, bench press and lat pulls. He went round and put weight on each one and did 1 set on each, then added more weight to each one and again did a set on each. On it went until he finished and had done his final set on each apparatus

Seemed an interesting way to do things, however I thought it was a bit rude as he tied up multiple equipment (he had his towel on the bench the whole time)


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 25, 2004)

today a woman was cutting her toenails on the bench in the locker room.

ew.


----------



## Evil ANT (Nov 25, 2004)

This girl was definitely into you, Flex. You totally should have taken her home with you and stuffed something in her mouth to keep her from talking so damn much, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 25, 2004)

MtnBikerchk



> today a woman was cutting her toenails on the bench in the locker room.
> 
> ew.



If you think that's bad/gross, you should visit the men's locker room.

What about when guys stand completely naked in front of the sick shaving or brushing their teeth?   


I always use the shower at home.


----------



## Flex (Nov 26, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> This girl was definitely into you, Flex. You totally should have taken her home with you and stuffed something in her mouth to keep her from talking so damn much, if you know what I mean.



haha, i'll try that next time, bro  

then the other day, i'm standing around waiting for someone to finish up on the seated quad extension. I turn my head for literally one second, and as soon as the guy gets up and leaves, this older lady (this one had to be in her 50's) jumps right on. 

I'm thinking to myelf, WTF!!!.

So i go over to her and ask if i can "jump in", and with a dead serious answer, she says "seperately, or while i'm on here". It took me a second to realize what she said cuz i had my headphones blasting. Once i did, i kinda started to laugh, and she said "you're too serious all the time, you gotta lighten up".

So i was like "damn right i'm serious, bitch" , then i took off my shirt and did a lat spread  (this last part was just a joke)

FLEX-who never knows whats gonna come next


----------



## Flex (Nov 26, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> What about when guys stand completely naked in front of the sick shaving or brushing their teeth?



No shit!!!!!!!

It's one thing if you wanna shower, whatever.

But why do they feel the neccisity to walk around, hang out, brush their teeth etc. etc. completely naked???

"Um, excuse me, sir. Can you please take your old balls off my shoulder?"


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

Think thats bad, just the other morning I was taking a shower when this SOB just stood there staring at me. What am I ....a freak?


----------



## CourtQueen (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow, talk about an overly agressive female.  

And here I thought I was in my prime.......


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 27, 2004)

So i was like "damn right i'm serious, bitch" , then i took off my shirt and did a lat spread  (this last part was just a joke)


----------

